# Scratching



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Lexie has been scratching herself quite a bit recently. I just gave bathe her once a week, and use Tropiclean 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner. I don't see any fleas on her. Does anything else come to mind to you as to why she would be scratching so much?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ear infection or allergies? Poodles often get yeast or bacterial infections in the ears or on the skin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What is the remedy for this? I'm curious.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I am feeding her Nutro chicken puppy kibbles. I just took her to the vet last week and asked him specifically to check her ears, and she was clear...what does skin infection look like? Thanks.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't mean to suggest this is the problem with your pup, but if I feed Pablo or Misha chicken they both itch, and Misha gets bad tear stains. Emilio can eat it fine  So it could be a food allergy or could be environmental, so hard to get to the bottom of itching! Also, I know you didn't see any fleas but that doesn't mean they are not there. I live in Ontario California, right by you, and fleas this season are brutal!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

A veterinary dermatologist would figure it out, and treat it (quicker and better then a regular Vet).


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

N2Mischief, did you mean real chicken or chicken flavored food, or both? I did give them chicken...canned chicken, like tuna in a can from Costco, they loved it. I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

I have been getting bites myself, not crazy flea bites, just little ones. I wonder if we have the same culprit. I've had dogs in the past ten years, and they never had fleas...my other two dogs are fine...hmmm...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be fleas, even if you can't see them, or other insect bites. If she is scratching at certain spots, rather than itchy all over, that would be my first guess. If you are also getting bitten, it sounds even more likely!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Any kind of chicken, but remember, Emilio can eat it just fine. Also if they get anything with wheat or corn. Corn makes all three itch. 

I would look into the flea theory first since that would be the easiest. A dose of Frontline Plus may do the trick. I only use Frontline on my cats, I use Comfortis on Pablo, Misha has liver problems so she can't have any flea products, and I was giving Emilio Comfortis, then I read to never give Comfortis to a dog with pancreatitis). I have noticed this year that just 2-3 weeks after Frontline, the cats have fleas again, so it may be a continuing problem till after flea season.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, I will try the frontline plus and go from there. Thanks!


----------



## veronica (Nov 13, 2010)

Jcjshelton said:


> Lexie has been scratching herself quite a bit recently. I just gave bathe her once a week, and use Tropiclean 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner. I don't see any fleas on her. Does anything else come to mind to you as to why she would be scratching so much?


Hi i have two poodles daisy is the female she was a rescue so when i got her she was very itchy skin was abit pink and ears also ,first thing i did was skin test for allergies wich of course she has 70 things that she is allergic to so i had to start her on allergy needles though she was still scratching alot so keeping up with the allergy shots im now looking at her diet no grains what so ever no chicken turkey necks and grain free food barf also im giving her fish oil and coconut oil i hope this helps


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Where do you get allergy testing done? At the vets? I have never heard of a vet dermatologist around here.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> Where do you get allergy testing done? At the vets? I have never heard of a vet dermatologist around here.


Are there any emergency/teaching Vet hospitals near you ? They may have a dermatologist.


----------



## veronica (Nov 13, 2010)

cindyreef said:


> Where do you get allergy testing done? At the vets? I have never heard of a vet dermatologist around here.


vet dermatologists goes to my vet every 3 months hes from brisbane also keeps in touch on the phone on progress


----------

